# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Color Texture Scan anybody ???

## airguy

Did anybody do any color scan ???
I have been trying all morning to get a clear model and i can't ...
The model is too blur...

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

any picture about that?

----------


## airguy

Here it is :
Screenshot 2015-09-01 17.38.21.jpgsnapshot00.jpg

It is also too dark.

----------


## Hugues

Wait a minute, the feature is already implemented in version 1.5 ?!?!

I scanned yesterday with 1.5 , did not see any color ?! I missed it ? Or we need to activate a function ?

Would be great that each new release of the software comes with a list of new added feature so we don't have to guess them.

----------


## 24c

Hi,
* 
Hugues*, you have to enter the *Choose low detail* option, and then *Apply*, then you get a *Texture* or* UnTexture* option. Select *Texture* to get a colour scan. It's actually in the Help section, but it'd be nice to have a changelog text file  :Smile: 

*airguy*, have you used the White Card calibration technique, I used a sheet of bright white A4 paper. It's scanning now, will post a picture up in a moment. I think I should have chosen the Dark and light option with the tape measure.


one-pass-Stanley.jpgtwo-pass-Stanley.jpg

As you can see there is quite a bit of artefacts, I'm just trying a Dark and light option, and there are less holes in the scan, but the colour balance is affected.

Mike

----------


## 24c

The Dark and light option wasn't very good, and this is the medium option, before & after "Simplicify"  :Smile: 

one-pass-Stanley-medium-pre-simplicify.jpg one-pass-Stanley-medium-after-simplicify.jpg

Mike
PS Maybe you need to reset the white balance if you are changing the object characteristics, aka bright, medium, dark, etc

----------


## airguy

I tried 10-12 scans today but i had no quality result.
I did reset white balance many times.
My best scan was in free mode , the closest i could to the object with the room lights off ....
Tomorrow i will 'play' more  :Smile: 
Maybe my object is too small (5cm X 5,5cm)

----------


## 24c

Hi again *airguy*,

i've just finished two scans, with the lights off, but calibrated once, and the same setting with all the previous scans, and this is the medium option, same as the last post, and it's a bit better by quite a way. 
I'm using a twin LED uplighter in an etched or frosted glass bowl in a white room.

one-pass-Stanley-medium-pre-simplicify-no-room-lights.jpg one-pass-Stanley-medium-after-simplicify-no-room-lights.jpg This object is 76x76x32 mm

What is really interesting, is the scanner is picking up visual information now, as the lettering on the tape measure is just a smooth label. I haven't opened the model in Meshlab, 3D Coat or my CAD software yet, as I haven't saved a scan until I get better quality. This is almost as good as the Captain America demo piece from Shining3D

Mike
PS I've just done a compare with the previous version, and it's definitely a light levels issue. I only noticed the scanner goes through a red, blue & green unphase mask mode now too, and I think the projected light from these LEDs is easily overcome by the room lighting.

----------


## 24c

Just playing at doing test scans, same subject matter, but dark outside. I decided to recalibrate with the lights off, and the lower light levels appear to be working. Using medium subject option, with low res to get the "texture" option, and here's some screenshots. I think you'll agree the "quality" is better.

One pass, then two pass

white-balance-test.jpg recal-one-pass-Stanley-pre-simplicify.jpg recal-one-pass-Stanley-after-simplicify.jpg second-pas-recal-stanley-pre-simplicify.jpg

Mike

PS I found using the turntable, as it does 8 steps by default to put the main side at around 45º to the camera, that way you get three passes of good resolution...makes difference, anybody else think the same?

----------


## airguy

24c try this one and tell me about the color result.
Calibrate white balance with the room lights closed  and then scan with the room lights on.
That way on my items , i had better details on the textures .
I didn't try yet the opposite. 
Please try and let me know what you think .

----------


## 24c

Hi again *airguy*,

I did a recalibrate with the lights off and used the simplicify function on a one pass scan of the default test item.
You can see the item in the camera window too, I was using medium object with low res.

one-pass-stanley-lights-off-cal-medium-rotate-simplicify.jpg one-pass-stanley-lights-on-cal-medium-rotate-simplicify-scan2.jpg

I also think the first one which was the original calibration has better detail than the one with the lights no (second image), and is less overexposed.
I also seem to think that setting up the right light balance for your scan object is important, whether this affects the white balance calibration after I do not know.
It might be useful, if there was a histogram, showing the light levels, or an exposure meter like you get in photo editing software, as it would be easier to see the option with the spread of light. Having said that if the camera windows were resizable, then you could see more detail. :!
What do you think?
Hope this helps

Mike

----------


## airguy

You are correct your first scan looks better.
In my case with the lights on i had more blur but there were details in the colors that was not shown before.
After talking to Alfred about color textures and increase quality he said that there is a hardware limitation that seems reasonable.
But after talking to Rebecca from after sales she told me that 1.5 is a 'trial' and there will be improvement soon.

----------


## 24c

Another test for you *airguy*,

This time I changed the medium level to bright, and re-did the scans, object never left the turntable, with the lights off & on, but the calibration unchanged.
First picture is the best one from the previous post, on the medium setting, the next is the same, but on a bright setting, the last one, is the lights on, but also on a bright setting.

one-pass-stanley-lights-off-cal-medium-rotate-simplicify.jpg one-pass-stanley-lights-off-cal-bright-rotate-simplicify.jpgone-pass-stanley-lights-on-cal-bright-rotate-simplicify.jpg

What do you think now?  :Smile: 

Mike

----------


## 24c

Yet another play *airguy*,

Not sure it's any better, but I adjust the distance to improve the focus, recalibrated the turntable with calibration tool, and then rescanned the test object. Light levels are critical too, best results were with medium, and setting theobject on a folded white bit of paper, to reflect teh light under the black base of the tape measure. Definition seems better on the black areas from screenshot... but I am getting punch drunk  :Smile: 

one-pass-stanley-lights-off-cal-medium-rotate-simplicify-paper.jpg one-pass-stanley-lights-off-cal-medium-reverse-simplicify-paper.jpg 

Mike

----------


## airguy

> Another test for you *airguy*,
> 
> This time I changed the medium level to bright, and re-did the scans, object never left the turntable, with the lights off & on, but the calibration unchanged.
> First picture is the best one from the previous post, on the medium setting, the next is the same, but on a bright setting, the last one, is the lights on, but also on a bright setting.
> 
> one-pass-stanley-lights-off-cal-medium-rotate-simplicify.jpg one-pass-stanley-lights-off-cal-bright-rotate-simplicify.jpgone-pass-stanley-lights-on-cal-bright-rotate-simplicify.jpg
> 
> What do you think now? 
> 
> Mike


As far i can see the scan in the middle looks nice.

----------


## airguy

Here is a new model.
All of them lights off, calibrated white in dark, medium and low quality.
First photo one pass, second two pass , third 3 pass.
dino-medium-lightsoff.jpgdino-medium-lightsoff-2pass.jpgdino-medium-lightsoff-3pass.jpg

----------


## airguy

After playing a bit with photoshop on the texture file.
Here are the results of the previous model :
first photo the product
second the output of the scanner
third the fixed textured model.

Still blur on the details , cannot get a sharp clear model ...
Perhaps is the limitation of the hardware , or something i'm doing wrong ...

Product.jpgbefore.jpgafter.jpg

----------

